# still doesnt like my hand



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

So my Bilbo will quickly come out of his cage when I open the door, but whenever I try to get him to step up he hisses and tries to bite. I can coax him onto my shoulder with millet but wont let my hand near him even then. the only time I can hold him is when he falls down to the floor and is freaked out.
He loves out of cage time and will happily preen my hair or play on his play gym. He will also eat millet out of my fingers easily enough.
Its been a month now so im just wondering if this is normal or if im doing something wrong?


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

You have to do a step by step process. you need to start by getting one long stock of millet. if you can, get him to eat the millet at the end while holding it.
Then break of about a half an inch of the end every day that he lets you hold the millet to him to eat. if he gets nervous when your hand comes to close, then keep the millet stock at a steady length that he likes until he gets used to it. then start cutting it shorter again. repeat if needed.
you said he is good with millet out of your fingers. how long is the stock? can you get him to eat it from the palm of your hand? this brings me to my next step 

once he gets used to your hand(this should take two weeks or so. unless he is not stubborn[also should be eating millet out of the palm of your hand])
then every time you give him millet out of your hand , nudge him a little in the tummy and say step up. he will learn that when you nudge him, and say step up he gets a treat.

when you nudge him, be sure to be gentle and start at the top of his chest. then as he gets used to the feel of your hand on his chest, then go lower. closer and closer to his feet. this can take anywhere from a week to well...however long it takes him to be used to your touch..it depends on the bird

once he is finally used to you touching the lowest part of his belly closest to his feet, while you are giving him millet, tap his feet LIGHTLY
this will make him want to step onto your hand. remember to say step up every time you give him the millet so he associates it with your hand and treats.
Eventually he will start trying to step onto your hand when you tap his feet. do this gently and slowly at his own pace. please do not be impatient with him.
How old is he?
I have to guess that when i used my method for my singerboy, he was maybe 8 months, just finishing his molt. so he was not stubborn at all, but it did take a good three weeks just to get him associated with step up..

On the other hand, after three years of trying with Meanboy, he was older then a year old and horribly not tame. obviously back yard breeder-not treated well parent raised tiel. he has bad trust issues. i now have him in a separate cage so i can work with him individually now that we have our own house.

Hopefully you can do this quickly, as he likes your shoulder, so he is not scared of you. he just thinks your hand is a scary monster  you need to teach him that it is part of you and not some weird snake.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

good luck!


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you that was really helpful. He just ate out of the palm of my hand so thats good. He kinda goes back and forth between naughty and nice. I have been kind too scared to try to get him to step up when I know hes gonna try to bite. I know they say not to back off when they hiss and bite, but its my automatic reaction.
I was just doing the trust exercise that I saw in one of the threads and he almost let me scratch his head.
I think we're getting there, im just being impatient!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

there is another training thing for that. basic point is, once you get him to trust you, blow on his crest every time you pass his cage. if he acts like he likes it after a few days lightly tap his head whether he screeches or not. not hard at all, very lightly.
then once he is used to that, brush your finger backwards along his crest(opposite from a cat)
he will realize this feels really good and eventually let you pet his neck and chin and their favorite spot is the cheeks!
pretty simple actually


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll start giving that a try then! thanks  I just love my little guy so much and I would love to be able to hold him easier and give him loves


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

he will probably end up like my wendy. She is the sweetest thing! has never bit me in her life. LOVES shoulders and earings, loves scritches, loves cheerios(given in extremly small amounts!!) ect  perfect baby! if only she would breed...
but yes, please, do go easy on the millet. if you give him a lot every day then he will think he NEEDS millet every day so a few nibbles for every time would be good. or even brake off a small bunch of the whole millet stock and let him eat half per training period


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

Ya I only give it to him when he's being good during out of cage time. I definately hope he warms up to my hands soon. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

no problem! and good luck!
this method was of my own thought. all of the other ones i tried(with perches ect)
did not work. this worked for singerboy so i hope it works for your boy as well!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I know they say not to back off when they hiss and bite, but its my automatic reaction.


What "they" say is based on the outdated idea that parrots have a dominance-based flock structure, so that your bird will think he's the boss if you let him win any confrontations. This isn't true, and there's nothing wrong with showing a little respect for your bird's feelings when he tells you that he doesn't like what you're doing. You might be interested in my article on bird psychology at http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/gen-psychology.html


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

*Here is what i dont with my bird to get him on my hand... i would put my hand in the cage for a few minutes every time i was near his cage. after having let him settle in for a few days i would put on gloves and grab him out of the cage... all the while he was hissing and biting my gloves but i let him on the bed and just followed him around with my hands and when he would hiss at me or try and bite me i wouldnt pull my hand back because i wanted him to learn that my hands werent going to hurt him... hope this helps... its a learning process for him and u as well so GOOD LUCK!!1*


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Chygirl,grabbing him with gloves is not teaching him to like your hands,this may very well make him terrified of your hands even more.
Pulling your hand back is a sign that it hurts,and this will make him alfa bird,but if you dont,he wont know not to bite.
What is needed is a step by step process that will assure him hands are not predators grabbing at him..

Also,if you grab him,make sure not to hold him tightly as this can compress his chest,and tiels dont have a diaphram like a himas that extends the chest.if you squeeze he cant breath which would make him feel like he is in the mouth of a predator.
Tiels are very good birds but the psycology of it can be difficult.


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

I really liked your article tielfan, it was very informative! I also agree that just grabbing him (especially with gloves) would do more harm than good. I can coax him onto my shoulder easy enough, im just still working on him letting my hands near him when he's on a perch. I think when he's perched somewhere he feels dominant or confident, but once he's on the ground he lets me pick him up immediately. ha.


----------



## L-Razz79 (Jan 1, 2012)

I sort of have the same problem with my tiel Tequila. He will step-up, has since I got him, but he still seems either to dislike my hands/fingers, or is sort of afraid. Because he squawks/screeches almost every time. I'm trying to get him to understand that my fingers aren't evil and I'd like to eventually get to the point where he'll let me pet his head, at least a little. He isn't a biter at all, tho I still respect his wishes and don't force my fingers too much on him. I do at times give him Cheerios or pieces of crackers, which he'll sometimes eat out of my hand. I've read some of the advice here but is there anything else I could be doing to get him to not be afraid/dislike my fingers?


----------



## cjherrey (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for ur sharing


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rc*Helicopters|cheap rc parts|Mini Rc Helicopters


----------

